# Giúp con năng động hơn, tương lai trong tầm với



## canhennho123 (16/4/19)

Nuôi con, mong ước lớn nhất của cha mẹ là con năng động, hoạt bát. Nhờ đó, các bé cũng khỏe mạnh hơn, tự tin giao tiếp hơn, đây là yếu tố không thể thiếu trên con đường phát triển sau này của các con. Vậy làm thế nào để giúp các con thể hoạt bát, năng động hơn?

*1. Tích cực để con tham gia các hoạt động bên ngoài*
Một trong những điều kiện tốt nhất mang đến năng lượng tích cực cho bé chính là môi trường bên ngoài . Không gian ngoài trời thoáng đáng, thích hợp để chạy nhảy, leo trèo, chơi đùa nhều hơn khi trẻ ở trong nhà. Thay vì ngồi trong nhà với những thiết bị điện tử hại mắt, các bậc phụ huynh hãy thử tìm hiểu những nơi vui chơi an toàn bên ngoài và đưa con ra ngoài chơi để con được tự do vận động.

*2. Để con vận động thật nhiều*
Dù là trong nhà thì bé cũng có thể vận động. Vận động giúp phát triển thể lực cho trẻ, những bài thể dục đơn giản, môn thể hữu ích hay cũng thể chỉ là nhảy theo những bài nhạc vui vẻ, nhờ đó có thể phụ huynh sẽ khám phá ra được bé có năng khiếu âm nhạc, múa hát tiềm ẩn không ngờ đến đấy.




*3. Mở rộng mối quan hệ bạn bè của con*
Tạo điều kiện để con có cơ hội gặp gỡ bạn bè, cùng hoạt động vui chơi, trao đổi, tìm hiểu thế giới là việc phụ huynh nào cũng nên làm. Việc này vừa khiến trẻ năng động qua sự giao tiếp với các trẻ nhỏ khác, vừa là cách tuyệt vời để rèn luyện kỹ năng sống của trẻ. Các phụ huynh hãy cũng nhau tạo những cơ hội để các mẹ, các bố vừa giao lưu cách dạy con vừa để trẻ có không gianvà thời gian chơi cùng nhau.










_Trung tâm vui chơi giải trí Funny Kids là một trong những nơi luôn tạo ra những không gian “thân thiết”, giúp không chỉ các con mà cả các mẹ đều có thể mở rộng giao tiếp._​
*4. Khuyến khích con tự tay làm những sản phẩm sáng tạo*
Việc tô màu, vẽ tranh, xé dán, … sẽ giúp trẻ thể hiện sự sáng tạo của mình. Rất nhiều các thao tác kỹ năng được phát huy trong quá trình trẻ vui chơi và sáng tạo. Từ việc cầm cọ, dùng bút chì vẽ nguệch ngoạc hay tô màu với bút sáp đều giúp trẻ tự tin thể hiện trí tưởng tượng phong phú của mình trước những người xung quanh.





_Funny Kids thường tổ chức các hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí sáng tạo, giúp bé kích hoạt trí tưởng tượng cho ra đời những tác phẩm “mới lạ” nhất._​
*5. Cho bé tham gia những khóa học bổ ích*
Những chương trình ngoại khóa như âm nhạc, võ thuật, mỹ thuật, MC, người mẫu nhí, luyện kỹ năng sống là gợi ý không tồi cho trẻ giúp phát triển sự tự tin. Hơn hết, các cha mẹ cũng cần nên tìm hiểu kỹ xem liệu hoạt động đó có hợp với trẻ hay được trẻ thích thú và đón nhận hay không nhé.

Đây là nhưng phương pháp đơn giản mà lại cực kỳ hiệu quả giúp bé năng động hơn, trang bị được trang bị kỹ năng sống tốt hơn. Cha mẹ cũng cần lắng nghe con mình để lựa chọn cách phù hợp. Nên gần gũi, nhẹ nhàng thuyết phục con và khuyến khích bé tham gia những hoạt động trên bằng một vài phần thưởng thú vị, bé sẽ hứng thú ngay hơn đấy. Đặc biệt, đừng lo ngại vấn để khó thực hiện, Funny Kids luôn sẵn sàng đồng hành cùng các gia đình hỗ trợ, tạo điều kiện trên con đường phát triển toàn diện của trẻ.


----------



## Thư Trần (12/8/20)

Môn Ballet không chỉ giúp nâng cao sức khỏe mà còn giúp bé trở nên nhanh nhẹn hơn, tập trung hơn. Bên cạnh đó, các khóa múa Ballet cho bé còn trau dồi cả kiến thức về âm nhạc, nhịp điệu, giúp bé phát triển sở thích vận động của mình nữa. Hãy để Kids Art & Music Saigon đồng hành cùng bé ba mẹ nhé!
Hướng dẫn mẹ cách may váy ballet cho bé yêu - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

